

Massive data failure leads to loss of Sidekick users' personal data - pmikal
http://topnews.us/content/27651-massive-data-failure-leads-loss-sidekick-users-personal-data

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=873862>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=873882>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=873925>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=874362>

<http://searchyc.com/sidekick?sort=by_date>

------
WalterGR
From yesterday:

Microsoft/Danger lose Sidekick user data in server failure

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=873882>

54 points by bensummers 1 day ago | 63 comments

